# what breed is this pigeon



## xtremejay (Jan 12, 2005)

these are two of margerets rescues they are a pair and am wonder what breeds they are.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Ooh cool! I cant tell, I'm horrible with breeds.


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

they could be homers, very cool.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The young one looks like a homer to me .. possibly the solid white one too. The white one looks like an elder bird .. is it?

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like homers, the one with the big wattles could be older or a strain with large wattles, and ceres.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*These 2 look like BAGDAD type the first one may be an OSTRAVA BAGDAD. While the second bird looks like a Spanish Bagdad.I would like to see pictures of these birds while not being held and where one can see the whole bird. * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one looks like a young homer to me, and the second could be as well.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The first one looks like a young homer to me, and the second could be as well.


*Hi BECKY, In the book "ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS" by W.M.LEVI on pages75 -86 you will see the different bagdad breeds.These birds were developed in different countries,along different lines by many different breeders .Some of these birds look like homers while others will take on a different look. The CZECH BAGDAD looks very homer like as do others, however there others like the BAGDAD OF NUREMBERG (SCANDAROON) and the FRENCH BAGDAD that at best look like a poor homer types.. These Bagdads are rare in the USA and not many are seen at shows. How ever they do have a look about them that makes them intresting to those that breed them., as I said in my first post here I would like to see them in a picture where they are not being held and where we could see the whole body. For the most part these birds are a new comer to the USA, as many arrived here in the late fiftys. *GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder if they are banded? could that tell anything, they do seem homerish but something about them IS different. very interesting.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't heard of any Bagdad breeders in the US, which is why I went with homer (or mixes are always possible). If they are Bagdads for sure, that would be pretty neat.


----------



## xtremejay (Jan 12, 2005)

ty for all the replies i will take pics of them on friday when i go back up to margerets. i will get full body pics for you, i believe the full white one is only two yrs old,


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Message Carriers*



MaryOfExeter said:


> I haven't heard of any Bagdad breeders in the US, which is why I went with homer (or mixes are always possible). If they are Bagdads for sure, that would be pretty neat.


*Hi BECKY,Well I checked my rare breeds club listing and could find only one breeder of BAGDADs and he breeds Syrian Bagdad. My guess is that there no more then 10 breeders in the whole country if that many.The Syrian is a large bird about 23 ounces, for the most part Bagdads are homer size and larger. They were used in thousends of years ago in Turkey,Persia.and Arabia as message carriers.I realy think that they are an intresting bird.* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

I agree that they look like Bagdads. There is also a Czech Bagdad that is not in the encyclopedia and is probably the more common of the types in the US. None would be common but they are the most likely, I think.

Immigration to this country with the breakup of the USSR and all that goes on in the middle east has brought many exotic people and their exotic pigeons as well. Many are totally new to us in the last maybe 30 years or so.

When I go to pigeon swaps in my area, especially nearer to Chicago, the foreign breeders outnumber the American ones and I see many breeds of pigeons that I've never heard of before.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

jbangelfish said:


> I agree that they look like Bagdads. There is also a Czech Bagdad that is not in the encyclopedia and is probably the more common of the types in the US. None would be common but they are the most likely, I think.
> 
> Immigration to this country with the breakup of the USSR and all that goes on in the middle east has brought many exotic people and their exotic pigeons as well. Many are totally new to us in the last maybe 30 years or so.
> 
> ...


*Hi BILL. Yes he is in my encyclopedia on page 75 . I have the second edition 1996 you must have the older 1965 edition* GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*

You're right, I do have the older one, bought new back in the late 60s or early 70s. I'll have to look for a newer one I guess. I didn't know they were actually updated, I thought only reprinted. thanks

Bill


----------

